
Why Kotlin Sucks - phront
https://proandroiddev.com/why-kotlin-sucks-ab27a6b15cb6
======
ryeights
Clickbait article, he admits as much in the first paragraph. This should be
titled "a list of Kotlin's biggest flaws," but of course that wouldn't get as
much attention.

